# 2016 Copake 25th Anniversary Auction April 16th



## wasp3245 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello world

2016 marks 150 years of bicycling in America ...and 25 years of Copake bicycle auctions !!!  

Copake auction house has the 2016 catalog for April 16th auction,  online please check link

https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/72100/april-16--2016-antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/

Plan your trip to see friends and bicycles.  Friday April 15th  Flea market , viewing , lecture "America's first bicycles.. The Velocipede" , 10 mile ride through scenic Copake.

Sunday April 17th ride around Manhattan , meet at Staten Island Ferry ( Manhattan terminal) 10am ( group with old , odd and  weird bicycles)  .  Leisure ride of about 30 - 35 + -  miles through the magic of the Big Apple in Spring.

See everyone in Copake in two months ..the count down is ticking  to the official start of the cycling season.
Cheers Carey


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 16, 2016)

thank you


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

Good stuff this year!


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Always a great swap meet, and auction.


----------



## highship (Feb 17, 2016)

Is it just me or do the estimated values seem on the low side?


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 17, 2016)

it is an auction , if 2 people want the same thing , there is no way to put a price on anything ,  look at the past sales results , the prices are all over the place-yes they are on the low side ,


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.

Catfish


----------

